# Broadheads vs field tip sighting in



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

I am using an XI legend Magnum with beman carbon arrows and 100 grain 3 blade Muzzys. I have used this set-up for 15 years and have only shot at 6 deer and found everyone (lucky). I wouldny say I am an avid hunter only getting out 2-3 weekend trip per year. In the past I never practiced with broadheads only fieldtips but this year I am practicing with my broadheads more and noticed a 3-4 inch drop compared to fieldtips at 20 yards. At 25-30 yards arrow flight seems very erratic and there is no way I would shoot a deer right now beyond 20 yards because I hate the thought of wounding one.

In the past all my shots have been between 10-20 yards and like I said I have been lucky to recover all the deer.

My questions are is this pretty common to have that much difference and what could I do to expand my range? Switch broadheads? By the way I believe about 4-5 years ago when at a BowShop they said my bow was shooting around 270fps


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Now we will assume your bow is in good tune and repair and your arrows have the correct spine. Also make sure the BH spin true, ZERO tolerence for wobble. You need to lower the nocking point or raise the rest. The FT arrow is so forgiving as to mask flight problems that the BH will vividly show. Now the XI is a 2 cam bow so it could be out of time as well. If the FT and the BH do not come together then there may be a spine issue. If you do not shoot with a d-loop try one you will be amazed. Finally make sure your peep tubing (if you use an aligner) is not too tight, this does affect flight, I proved that to myself 3 years ago.


----------



## MillDoo (May 28, 2004)

Thanks 454. I dont use a peep and dont have a d-loop. I might try a D-loop if it helps. I should take it in and have it tuned. It looks like your in Macomb county do you have a shop you recommend?


----------



## Non Typical (Feb 17, 2009)

Agree with 454 completly. The broadhead has to be tuned to the bow, or the bow to the bh, whatever. Once that is done the bh and ft will hit the same spot. If your strings haven't been changed in more than 3yrs, I would highly recommend you do so while getting it worked on. Most shops don't bh tune bows. This has to be done whether you shoot fixed blade or mechanical broadheads. I have not had one come thru my shop that I could not get to do that, some are more pain than others.


----------

